
PayPay $100m campaign - guy_c
https://paypay.ne.jp/
======
guy_c
PayPay is a joint venture of Softbank and Yahoo Japan created in June 2018. It
is another cashless payment system. But what seems different is they've
launched with a very aggressive marketing campaign in Japan.

Total budget for the campaign is 100億円 (億 = 10^8 / ~90m USD). They are giving
¥500 (~$5) to signup. Then 20% of the value of purchasers back in points. Then
for customers of some Softbank/Yahoo services they are offering 1 in 10 chance
of 100% points back. That effectively gives you an expected points of 30%.

A lot of the major stores are accepting PayPay and the store's own points
campaigns are still valid.

Lots of consumers seem pretty excited [https://placeuveneverbeen.co/paypay-
macbook/](https://placeuveneverbeen.co/paypay-macbook/)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUKsTwg716M](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUKsTwg716M)
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mC26FFNb_Y](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5mC26FFNb_Y)

It seems like a good way for Softbank to burn a lot of cash and spend a high
price on customer acquisition. I am not sure how sticky people will be to the
service once campaign ends.

